
Glyphosate Found in California Wines, Even Wines Made with Organic Grapes - smaili
http://ecowatch.com/2016/03/27/monsanto-glyphosate-wine/
======
blueflow
I am somehow confused. Are there anorganic grapes? Doesn't "grape" imply
"organic"?

For clarification, im not a native english speaker.

~~~
qbrass
Besides the definition you know, "organic" is a certification label used to
brand crops grown that meet certain standards. Not using chemical fertilizers
or pesticides is one of those standards[0].

[0] It's more nuanced than that, but it's good enough for this explanation.

